# Video guide to RV black and grey tank emptying



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

This is bizarre!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Shane 
that was easy last time i did mine the lugg broke off the slinky and filled my shoes with .....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

What would that boy have been like if he had had to pull out a hose and hold it over a drain???
:twisted:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

great vid! but emptying an rv sure beats carrying a cassette full of s**t across a soggy campsite and tipping it away. we only have to empty ours every 10 to 14 days, which again beats the multiple trips with a cassette. 

des


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hehe 

how bizzarre

thanks Shane


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats the pits man :wink: 
Rather carry my cassette to the Elsan Point
Too much plumbing to go wrong with RV
Bob


----------

